# Attention Techies! A reward for helping me out!



## SolaScriptura (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok, I'm in the middle of making my website. It is extremely slow going because I know nothing about this sort of thing and my wife, who does, is busy teaching kids, managing the home, etc. But it's coming along.

Anyway, for recommended resources - especially books - the thing I am wanting is found here:THIS check out their recommended reading carousel and what happens when you click on a book. I've attempted contacting them to find out what plugin they are using, but to no avail.

I don't want something sort of, kind of similar to it that will do basically that. No, I want THAT. 

Anyway, if one of you would be so kind as to figure out what plugin that is, I'd be very grateful... perhaps grateful enough to give you a small reward.

Blessings and thanks!

Ben


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 23, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> Ok, I'm in the middle of making my website. It is extremely slow going because I know nothing about this sort of thing and my wife, who does, is busy teaching kids, managing the home, etc. But it's coming along.
> 
> Anyway, for recommended resources - especially books - the thing I am wanting is found here:THIS check out their recommended reading carousel and what happens when you click on a book. I've attempted contacting them to find out what plugin they are using, but to no avail.
> 
> ...



The example you gave appears to be Sam DeSocio's church's website, so I'm sure he would know which plugin it would be. I'd suggest writing him to find out exactly which one it is, as I couldn't see via a quick look at the code which one it was.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 23, 2013)

Covenant Joel said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm in the middle of making my website. It is extremely slow going because I know nothing about this sort of thing and my wife, who does, is busy teaching kids, managing the home, etc. But it's coming along.
> ...



I did. Apparently he's either too cool to respond or he doesn't want to tell me.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 23, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> I did. Apparently he's either too cool to respond or he doesn't want to tell me.



Probably just too busy church planting and writing for V73. As I'm sure you well know from experience, pastors seem to be rather busy folks.

I'd guess he used something like the NextGen Carousel PlugIn but modified it slightly to fit with the theme of his site. Not sure about the pop up with the lengthy description and purchase button. I think he knows a lot of web design stuff, so he may have altered it himself to do all that he wanted.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep us updated on this. Very interested in the plugin.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you check the source code of the page to see which files were loaded? I believe it's icarousel.js. (Infinite Carousel?) You can find the code here: Index of /wp/wp-content/themes/gnp-2010/js


Anyways, all they're using is a j-query carousel plugin with the lightbox enabled. There are hundreds of them out there. If you go to WordPress.org type in carousel. Or type in j-query carousel or ajax carousel in google you'll find one just like it or better. As to getting there's, it does look like they modified it a bit so you would need to download it from their site. They may just email you the plugin they modified.

Looking over their site, I would not recommend their plugin/widget for the carousel. It's a couple years out of date. Find a jquery carousel/gallery/slider plugin by going to WordPress.org Sponsors Carousel or WPNewCarousels


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 23, 2013)

Yup, it is a carousel.

Inspecting the code on the page you will find the ajax j.query javascript required for the item.

jCarousel - Riding carousels with jQuery

The site then uses the magic of google with a .click and .dialog js to display the book images and the summaries, e.g.,

Grief Observed - C. S. Lewis - Google Books

The jCarousel has a dynamic content loading feature that will pull info from a text file (see the site linked above).


```
<!--        bookinfo       -->                
<div class="bookinfo1" id='binfo-223'>
<div class="bookcover">
<img  alt="A Grief Observed" src="[URL="http://www.puritanboard.com/view-source:http://books.google.com/books?vid=ISBN0060652381&printsec=frontcover&img=1&zoom=1"]http://books.google.com/books?vid=ISBN0060652381&printsec=frontcover&img=1&zoom=1 [/URL]">
<a href="[URL="http://www.puritanboard.com/view-source:http://books.google.com/books?vid=ISBN0060652381"]http://books.google.com/books?vid=ISBN0060652381[/URL]" class="infolink" target="_blank" >

More Info</a>                    
<a href="[URL="http://www.puritanboard.com/view-source:http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/2650"]http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/2650[/URL]" class="buylink" target="_blank">Purchase</a>                        
</div>                                               
<h2 class="posttitle3"> A Grief Observed </h2><h4 class="sermoninfo"> by C.S. Lewis</h4>                               
etc 
etc (AMR has deleted most of the code shown!!!)
etc
and so on
<!--        end book info       -->


 <script>                 
$("#book-223").click(function () { $("#binfo-223").dialog({ modal: true },{ position: 'center' },{ closeText: "'" },
{ width: 690 },{ dialogClass: 'bookinfo-open' },{show: "fade"},{ zIndex: 3999 }); }); 
</script>
```


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 23, 2013)

Very interesting! Thanks!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 24, 2013)

My wife found a plugin that looks very promising. Once we have it fully operational it should be very cool.


----------



## daniel.vos (Jan 24, 2013)

Ben,

Is your website a WordPress based website?


----------



## daniel.vos (Jan 24, 2013)

Nevermind. I read the earlier thread about thebenaddiction.com and answered my own question. You are using WordPress.


----------



## daniel.vos (Jan 24, 2013)

And I like the carousel you have on your Recommended Reading page: Recommended Reading | thebenaddiction What is it?


----------



## jandrusk (Jan 24, 2013)

The only thing I see with Google is a 'Powerpress' plugin. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=sit...pw.r_qf.&fp=2f9f27f1931459d4&biw=1920&bih=967


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 24, 2013)

daniel.vos said:


> And I like the carousel you have on your Recommended Reading page: Recommended Reading | thebenaddiction What is it?




Wait until it is fully up and running... it'll rock even more. 

Not sure what it is. All I know is that I came home from work and my wife said, "Hey, I found something that will be great... but it cost $15." And I said, "Thank you, Dear!"


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 25, 2013)

daniel.vos said:


> And I like the carousel you have on your Recommended Reading page: Recommended Reading | thebenaddiction What is it?



Look at the page source and you will see every plugin he is using on that page. Line 24 in the source code gives you the answer. If after a google search you end up at codecanyon you used the correct term.

Ben, you need to get the plugin W3TC - W3 Total Cache. Your Recommend Reading page took a bit to load. Also W3TC will prevent page bounce by giving visitors quicker loading time. Once installed DISABLE the minify portion as it will interfere with the Striking theme if not properly configured. I'll look at my unit's page to give you the correct settings.

You should also test your page's load speed at tools.pingdom.com


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look into it!


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 25, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> Thanks, I'll look into it!



Let me know if it gives you any issues on your site. You should also add better wp security and Pete's Login redirect plugin for the log in part. Pete's is what we use to send each logged in user to a specific page based on their shop. For your site it could send people directly to the Resources page. Page security by Contexture will allow you to make certain pages only visible to logged in users and still add them to the menu.

You should also add WP Slimstat. It provides better stats than Jetpack.


----------

